# powermac G5 demarre pas



## lool74 (22 Octobre 2010)

bonjour 
j'ai recuperé un powermac G5 en panne 
il démarre mais pas d'allumage de l'écran 

les ram sont bonnes car le voyant en façade reste fixe 

A l'interieur sur la carte mère il y a d'autres voyants a proximité de la carte wifi:

OF Good (vert)
trickle (orange)
poweron (rouge)

Que dire d'autre, la carte video est celle d'origine avec 2 sorties DVI
 essayé une autre carte graphique (de PC mais en PCI express) avec une sortie vga mais idem

je suis depanneur informatique , j'ai macbook pro 17, imac 27, et j'ai eu ibook,powerbook 17   mais je ne connais pas ces modeles de PM
Merci pour votre aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h39 ----------

je precise que sur le processeur(un gros bloc avec radiateur) arrive une alimentation par 2 grosses vis 6pans  repérée 12V
Le truc est que il y a un second connecteur 12v du même type en dessous, mais la par contre, il n'y a rien de raccordé
Est normal ou une pièce importante manquerait ? (un second processeur peut etre ?

ah oui la machine fait le boing habituel

mac récupéré aux encombrants a la frontière suisse dans un quartier très très huppé
on peux imaginer qu'il n'ait pas grand chose


----------



## lowlucas (22 Octobre 2010)

..une petite image?


----------



## -oldmac- (23 Octobre 2010)

> essayé une autre carte graphique (de PC mais en PCI express) avec une sortie vga mais idem



Heu ... Bon déjà ta bien flasher le firmwire de la carte PC ? Sinon tu peut toujours espérer l'avoir l'affichage


----------



## lool74 (23 Octobre 2010)

bonjour 
merci pour votre intérêt a mon petit  problème
J'ai pu consulter le service source de PM G5 late 2005 qui me concerne
j'en sais un peu plus sur les leds 
OF good en vert c'est bon
Trickle en orange c'est bon
poweron en rouge ,ça doit être bon aussi

il y a 2 autres voyants d'allumés machine arretée 
le Trickle en orange 
une led DIAG tout a fait en haut des ram a droite (en rouge)

essayé une autre ram en PC4200 mais ca met défaut Ram (2 clignotements de la led de facade)
je considere que les 2 barrettes de la machines sont OK 

La carte mère est visiblement prévue pour un seul processeur car la led 6 CPU B n'existe pas ainsi que le slot recevant le second CPU sur la carte mère 820-1628 A

Il n'y avait pas de Disk dur donc j'ai connecté un 400 Go ,sans système osx, mais avec néanmoins des fichiers dessus sous un format NTFS.
Bon, l'écran devrait s'allumer quand même , système OS ou pas...

je joint des images


j'ai fait aussi un reset SMU avec le switch de la carte mère en bas .

Essayé de demarrer sur disque firewire Avec OSX 10.6


mais non...... toujours pas d'image


----------



## iMacounet (23 Octobre 2010)

il te faut une carte graphique MAC !

peut etre que le 12v de l'alim est out, ce qui m'est déja arrivé


----------



## Invité (23 Octobre 2010)

Le G5 ne peut pas démarrer sur 10.6


----------



## lool74 (23 Octobre 2010)

j'ai la carte graphique d'origine 6600LE
elle a 2 sorties DVI et mes écran test sont en VGA
Je referai l'essai sur ma TV avec mon adaptateur dvi /S-video de mon macbook pro 17




Invité a dit:


> Le G5 ne peut pas démarrer sur 10.6



merci pour cet info , cela m'était sorti de la tête

mais bien sur c'est du PPC


heureusement j'ai encore un disque d'ibook G3 avec Tiger, je ferai l'essai avec un autre boitier firewire.


cela étant,
Le fait de ne pas avoir d'OS pourrait empêcher un affichage video?


----------



## iMacounet (23 Octobre 2010)

lool74 a dit:


> j'ai la carte graphique d'origine 6600LE
> elle a 2 sorties DVI et mes écran test sont en VGA
> Je referai l'essai sur ma TV avec mon adaptateur dvi /S-video de mon macbook pro 17
> 
> ...



Ben non, c'est peut être l'alim qui est out, enfin l'etage 12v pour la carte graphique ...

ou la carte graphique qui est hs, faut tester avec une autre si tu peux.


----------



## lool74 (23 Octobre 2010)

oui je vais essayer d'en trouver une autre auprès d'un ami qui a a G5

Je peux vérifier le 12v au voltmètre quelque part  sinon   ?
Cela supprimerai déjà une cause de panne.

au niveau des leds de la carte mère, cela a l'air bon ?

Si il faut d'autres photos ...


----------



## lool74 (23 Octobre 2010)

belle bête quand même


----------



## Invité (24 Octobre 2010)

lool74 a dit:


> heureusement j'ai encore un disque d'ibook G3 avec Tiger, je ferai l'essai avec un autre boitier firewire.



Juste vérifier que le disque est à jour (10.3.9) et que le Mac était fourni avec un Os antérieur ou égal
Sinon, ben, ça ne marchera pas !


----------



## -oldmac- (24 Octobre 2010)

@iMacounet : sur la cg d'origine des PM G5 si c'est la readon 9600 ou la geforce FX 5200 (je crois) il y n'y a pas de prise molex pour le +12v donc l'alim fonctionne bien de plus il y a le Bong. 

Pour moi la cg est HS. Mais passe un coup de cure dent dans le port (ça m'est déjà arriver une poussière était dans le port et empêchais la vidéo))

Pour l'instant pas besoin de multimètre, l'alim est OK.

Change avec une carte graphique de PC avec laquelle tu peut flasher le firmwire :

Tu trouveras tout pour le faire sur The Mac Elite, c'est très simple 

http://themacelite.wikidot.com/

Voila


----------



## lool74 (25 Octobre 2010)

bonsoir
je revient avec mon power mac

j'ai donc remis la carte graphique d'origine GF 6600 LE
refait un reset SMU

start et...

oh miracle :love: l'ecran (ma TV) s'allume et demarre sur un dossier avec   *?*

une petite fenetre  kernel  panique s'ensuit   suivi de plein d'inscription en mode terminal (ou bios....?)

j'arrete et je connecte un disque d'ibook G3 en firewire avec 10.4

start et  demarrage sur 10.4 

YES :rateau:

merci a vous pour votre aide 

je dois recuperer un disque d'install d'un ami qui a un G5 donc je vais pouvoir reinstaller l'os sur un disque  interne.

et passer le AHT correspondant 
manque juste une carte airport extreme et c'est reparti pour une nouvelle vie

je suppose que le reset SMU a reglé le probleme 

Mais bon , l'affichage fonctionne donc pour le reste , on va tester.....


à suivre


----------



## lool74 (27 Octobre 2010)

merci a old mac pour l'astuce des cartes video de Pc, et du flashage
c'est bon a savoir ça

le g5 a tourné parfaitement bien aujourd'hui 

J'ai donc cloné avec cloneX3  le tiger de l'ibook sur un disque interne, en mode copie sans données utilisateur .

redémarrage impec tout fonctionne, juste les menus en anglais !!

finalement lancé la MAJ 10.5 avec le Drop in DVD  et menus en fran4ais

ça tourne sous leopard , reste plus qu'a remettre de la ram (512mo actuel)
Combien conseillez vous sur PM G5 ?
Et trouver une carte wifi airport extreme


----------



## -oldmac- (30 Octobre 2010)

La ram 2GB voir 4 Gb et tu sera à l'aise (essaye de mettre les barettes par paires, sinon tu auras des problèmes)


Pour la Airport Extreme 25&#8364; sur ebay


----------

